# Harvey's latest escapade. not for the faint of heart.



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey the Blondie Bear is a foodie. each night he is served yummy homemade meals (chicken patties with baby food). tonight started out as usual: a meal was served and Harvey began to nom on it. however, a few seconds later he saw *something* across the couch... he muttered, 'screw this,' ran up to the mesmerizing *something*, and started eating it with unprecedented enthusiasm. at this point my mom seized him, but whatever he was eating was firmly and safely lodged in his mouth. Harvey so wasn't letting go of it. we were getting panicky (what's he eating?? how do we get it out???) until a crumb dropped from his mouth and he started anointing like there's no tomorrow. at this point we knew--sadly--what that *something* was...

see, my poodley girl Llama... wait... here she is: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0004.jpg

anyway, Llama pooped shortly before then and my mom wasn't there to check her bum. she went on the couch and there it stayed, that bit of poop... :shock:

so yeah. we had a hedgie who went nuts over and anointed with dog poop. the smell was atrocious. :roll: once interrupted from his frantic anointing (the little dude was WHISTLING in the process), Harvey's feelings were really hurt. he wouldn't even touch his evening meal and instead kept coming back to the happy spot where he found the poop and anointing some more. adding insult to injury, he had to get an impromptu bath, which was the last straw for this particular camel's back.

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0003.jpg

i'm holding his bathed little person on my lap, but he hasn't unballed yet...

so yeah, the hedgehog anointing with dog poop is unforgettable..


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

i have read many anointing stories but this by far has to be the most interesting and may i say gross :roll: of all. who wouldve thought, of all things dog poop? this is one for the books lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: 
Were you one of the people who laughed at me cuz of Snarf's double-anointing session over the beef liver?
Just curious.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: I feel your pain, that had to have been super gross but funny at the same time...especially since he wrestled for it :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry; this was way too funny and it made me laugh so much. Sad and gross, but funny. :lol: 

That picture of Harvey is just priceless!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
I'm sorry, I don't mean to laugh...
But that picture of Harvey just says it all. Poor pouting Harvey, upset at Mama 'cause she won't let him have any fun!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

OMG, I hope Juju never gets a hold of any dog poo!

Sorry, I'm sure that was a traumatic and hilarious experience for you both!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ah,good ole dog poop a hedgies best friend! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Ah,good ole dog poop a hedgies best friend! :lol:


 :lol: THAT'S funny!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's hilarious, and that picture of Harvey is priceless! The fact that he even pouted afterwards makes it all the better, poor little guy.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

perhaps it was hormones in Llama's poop that got Mr McSteamy so excited. :roll: 

he didn't wheel last night, so the offense is far from being forgotten...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the latest development: instead of wheeling, Harvey decided to climb the wall of his condo last night. how do i know? very easy: he left an incriminating poop on the wall.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> he left an incriminating poop on the wall.


He was leaving it for the dog to clean up.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He wanted to share with Llama lol


----------



## ILoveRupert (Mar 2, 2011)

I do believe that tops my story of Rupert annointing with my angry cat.


----------

